
Woman claims hospital pressured her into abortion after medical error - sahin-boydas
https://hoiabc.com/news/top-stories/2019/04/11/woman-suing-methodist-claims-hospital-pressured-her-into-abortion-after-medical-error
======
RickJWagner
This is horrifying.

My wife and I have 3 kids, we had a few miscarriages in between. To know that
a child, living in the womb, has been lost is a terrible loss.

Deepest sympathies to the mother and to the medical personnel involved in the
error.

------
nrmitchi
The currently submitted title doesn't match the article title, and is rather
editorialized. The term "cover up" does not ever appear in the article.

~~~
mrguyorama
In fact it is worse. The hospital was not trying to save face or prevent
knowledge of the incident, the implication is that they are trying to avoid
paying for the now injured child's life-long care

